# Slaanesh Hellhammer with speakers



## Monster-Globe (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok dokey, You can see the You Tobe video of this baby working from the link below but I thought I'd put up the WIP and PIP.

I have had an idea of doing a tank with working speakers for some time. Origionally I was going to use a Land Raider with speakers wired up to a radio. i then planned to "Broadcast" using my iPod and one of those transmitter gadgets that plug in the bottom. However I found that using the transmitter greatly reduced the volume level to a point where I wasn't covinced it could be heard above general gaming noise. So the project sat in my tiny brain for a while.

Then GW released the new baneblade kit. Is it a coincidence that the baneblade body is exactly the right size to fit an iPod? or are GW in league with Apple? I'll let you decide. until then I give you the...

iTank

Ok enough waffle and more pictures. I started by getting the jewellers saw out on the undertray. (a bit daunting when you've just spent £60 on it!)











I then made a latch out of an old hatch and attacted a strip of plasticard to stop it dropping out the bottom of the tank.










Here you can see where I've lined the inside with foam to protect the iPod and stop it rattling while in use.










Speaker cases before assembly. I used plasticard and 2 of the double light clusters from the old predator/rhino kits to hide the cable exits as they looked just like speaker terminals.










Here are the speakers in position. I used a set of old panasonis headfones which were on a plastic strap the went behind the neck. this strap had broken so they were perfect for canibalizing! I toyed with putting another pair of bead or in-ear headfones in as well and using a headfone splitter to power them both but the output on them is just too low to make it worthwhile. You can also see the foam inserts in the speakers which I used the foam you get out of GW blisters. I thought about using mesh of some kind but as I'm planning to airbrush it I didn't want paint getting into the speakers. I also didn't have any mesh and couldn't be bothered to go to the shop and get some. 










This shows where I ran the speaker cable. I'm a bit of a wuss with electronics so didn't want to cut the cable and re attach it which meant that I had to run a path the cable and connector to fit through. I also had a difficult choice deciding where to place the speakers as after they were made they were monsters. As the turret on the baneblade is offset it made it difficult to mount them on the hull. in the end I choose to add the storage locker to the turret and attach them to that. I was then able to run cable though the locker though the lasgun pod bit after I had drilled it out with a dremmel.










Last picture for the moment shows the inside of the hull. I've covered the mechanicus temple bit with plasticcard, added rivets of plastic rod and acouple of other bits to make it look less blank.










Here is how the speakers were looking when attached. I wasn't happy with the way they looked at first, they looked like I'd stuck a couple of matchboxes to the top of the tank. Really amaturish so I looked at trying to get a way to blend it all together. The first addition was this butress type thing at the front.










I also added a couple of supports underneath, not for strength but for the look. I used plastic "I" beam from a local hobby shop that I had in my bits box.

Next i started to "dress" the speakers. it wouldn't be a chaos iTank without spikes so on went some plain industrial looking ones that came from old predator kits, running along the sides. I didn't want to add any extra height and the spikes also extend the line of the speakers better to the tank without visually putting any more mass there. Then I added a control panel made from plastic card, rod and tube. Hooks and chains were also a must. I thought about putting extra panels or beams on the back but after looking at some Amps I decided against it, I still don't know if that was the right thing but its done now and we will see what it looks like after painting.










Next up is the turret with extra spiky bits and some rivets.










Ok and here is the tank pre-undercoat. Lots more spikes and chains. I've tried to use the single spike poles on the rear (infront of the barrels) and the gradually heightening (is that a word) spike rails to draw the eye up to the speakers and tie them in to the rest of the tank.


----------



## Monster-Globe (Sep 15, 2008)

Finished model


















I hope you all like. Next on the project list is a Rhino and a Defiler!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very metal! I was thinking about trying something like that with an Exorcist for the Sisters army I'm working on-- perhaps you'd be willing to post a tutorial?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great idea and briliant execution. I dread to think what you would do with a Nurgle tank. *shudders*. + Rep for you!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's probably the most original Baneblade I've ever seen. Hoorah for the iTank !!!
+rep for ingenuity and creativity.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great work Monster-Globe I loved this when I saw it down our local store and was most envious.

We seem to have a lot of Slaanesh players in Eastbourne so being able to make something that stands out from the crowd is top notch.

And folks it even more impressive in person.:shok:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is freakin awesome!!!! Dude here in my town did something similar with a Land Raider but this takes the cake. +rep for coolness.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I gotta ask... WHAT do they blast as they grind across the battlefield?:biggrin:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking sweet dude - had an idea of doing something similar with a rhino - may still get round to doing it at some point  Still, loving this!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Brilliantly original and fitting to Slaanesh. +Rep


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

The iTank........... A whole new meaning to "Plug and play"
Awesome work dude!!!
I'm jumping on the +rep bandwagon here.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

dude, ive seen this on your you tube account! very slick! great job! +Rep for you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep +rep from me as well, very nice, going to have to check out the Utube vid of this when I can.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweet, that is mental. 
well done there mate, cant wait to see some more of your work.
rep+ for u


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

You will get +rep for a amazing idea :clapping:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I was planning on doing this too! Only, I was going to use a pair of cheap as hell Poundland speakers on a Raider. I'll get round to it at some point.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Now all you need is an iPod dock


----------



## Monster-Globe (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments and rep. I'm pretty new to the forum so its great to get feedback like this.

Son of Hours - I'm happy to stick up a tutorial on anything I haven't covered above. I can give some more general tips on the construction and I've got a couple of useful tips on the painting if people are interested.

Cole Deschain - Ah the playlist! This is always something that people ask about. Thats one of the big 80gb ipods in there as I really like my music of all different varieties (except country & western - sorry to any country & western fans on the forum  )

Jungle boogie by Kool and the Gang (just too funny)
The Ride of the Valkaries by Richard Wagner (a must really)
...For Victory by Bolt Thrower (for the old skool gamers who remember when GW had its own record label)
Highway to Hell by AC/DC (gotta have a bit of AC/DC)
Insane in the Brain by Cyprus Hill (enough said)
Can't get the Best of Me by Cyprus Hill (unusual to have 2 by the same artist but the song says it all to my opponant)
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger by Daft Punk (well it is a slaanesh tank after all)
Deify by Disturbed (I like a bit of Disturbed and I though it was a bit ironic to play it at the Emperors chosen)
Whats the Difference by Dr Dre (for the gangster in me)
Midlife Crisis by Faith No More (Possibly the best song ever)
The Pretender by Foo Fighters (I just like it)
Temper Temper by Goldie (A bit of Drum-and-Base-in-your-face)
The Payback by James Brown (I couldn't invent the pimpmobile without inviting along the godfather of soul)
Voodoo Chile by Jimi Hendrix (to finish off)

I hope you all approve.

Worlokked - The only reason I used decent speakers is that they were the ones that come on a plastic strap that goes behind your neck and it had snapped. For my next one though I'm definatly going to pay the extra to get better speakers. You don't want your macho tank sounding tinny like the chipmonks and you really don't want to blow a speaker because changing it would be a nightmare.


I hope to do my Rhino next then the defiler and have them both running off radios that I can transmit to via the iTrip (a little thing you plug into an iPod to make it a short range radio transmitter). It depends if I can get the output though, then I tried it with a cheap radio I had the volume was pants.

Cheers again for the comments.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

nice, noise marine baneblade. i like itk:


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

You get +rep. But not just for an awesome model. You get it for moving that awesome model around the table to _that_ playlist. :biggrin:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Chuck some ACDC on that playlist! The purile, sex orientated lyrics would seem to be right up slaanesh's alley...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

You really, really ought to put 'Low Rider' on that playlist 

And a couple of others spring to mind:
'Sex and Drugs and Rock'n'Roll' by Ian Dury and the Blockheads
'Pink' by Aerosmith
'Blow Your Speakers' by Manowar
'Eternal War' by Bolt Thrower (in fact pretty much the whole 'Realm Of Chaos' album)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet love it, Having slip knot or cradle coming out of that fall blast, outstanding +rep


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

No for psychological effect play GWAR.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan_M said:


> No for psychological effect play GWAR.


"Steel and leather, whips and chains - we have come to enjoy pain!" from 'GWAR Theme'...perfect for Emperor's Children


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Allow me to speak up for more Funk....

"The Boss" and "Sex Machine," from James Brown seem to fit the bill.

"Why Did You Do It?" by Stretch could also be a nice touch.


----------

